# real WEIRD animals (photos)



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

i LOVE the weird and wonderful animals of the world
so thought id share some.post more!








giant isopod








blobfish








bombardier beetle








giraffe wevil








frilled shark








sea pig








mekong catfish


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

some weird ones there


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

How cute is that sea pig!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

if its cute youre after the dumbo octopus is a winner


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> if its cute youre after the dumbo octopus is a winner


DUDE! its like a water owl. These are some cool critters.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats a whale shark, not a mekong catfish.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Angler fish:








Aye aye








Tarsier


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

coconut crab


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Thats a whale shark, not a mekong catfish.


bugger i linked the wrong one. ta for point out


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Angler fish:
> View attachment 42103
> 
> 
> ...


have you been watching nick baker


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Star nosed mole:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Star nosed mole:
> View attachment 42107


thats not weird... thats proper freaky!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glass frog








There are some seriously strange animals out there


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> coconut crab


gosh that creeped me out! :scared:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> coconut crab


that is horrible! yuck


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Daynna said:


> that is horrible! yuck


poor thing probably thinks YOU'RE horrible!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

metame said:


> poor thing probably thinks YOU'RE horrible!


Yeah Prob does But that is freaky! Spiders i can cope with but massive mutant crabs no ta!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

These pics are brilliant!
Coconut crab = HUUUUUGE.
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

everyone knows it but its great








peanut bug








propper dumbo octopus


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

long eard jerboa








giant chinese salamander








pangolin


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

More of a cute fish:









Cow Fish


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Weird and wonderful!!
That pic of an Aye Aye makes me want to go watch The Dark Crystal!!LOL

(Ive always wanted a Blobfish though.......Id call it Donald:thumbup


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Weird and wonderful!!
> That pic of an Aye Aye makes me want to go watch The Dark Crystal!!LOL
> 
> (Ive always wanted a Blobfish though.......Id call it Donald:thumbup


haha good name! i like giving my pets people names


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

whaleomelette said:


> coconut crab


what the....:scared::scared:

that would scare the bejeezus oot me!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

for all you coconut crab lovers


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Imagine one of those pincers grabbing your finger :scared:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

whaleomelette said:


> for all you coconut crab lovers


WHYYYYYYYY? why would anyone want one of those on their NAKED BODY!?!?!?!

i could never live in that place where the crabs go all over the joint! like they wander through the houses and playgrounds and stuff. there are hunners of them!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

slakey said:


> Imagine one of those pincers grabbing your finger :scared:


imagine that man getting a t!tty twister from one!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> coconut crab


OMG! :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

:scared: would be so painful.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

slakey said:


> :scared: would be so painful.


I don't really want to imagine it


----------

